# What do you expect to get out of writing?



## foozzzball (Mar 28, 2009)

A question I would like to pose to all and sundry:

What is it you expect to get out of your writing? Publication, popularity? Cash in hand, amusement, personal improvement, expressing yourself to the world?

Hopes are also good, but expectations are preferred.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 28, 2009)

I except to receive personal enjoyment and hope to improve. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 28, 2009)

All of the above.

I write because I enjoy it, but I want to share my ideas with others. I want money because, well, it certainly takes a lot of time. :B You can't do things for free these days.


----------



## duroc (Mar 28, 2009)

Personal enjoyment, but since I love writing so much, it seems only natural that I'd like to get better at it and improve.  Eventually, getting published is a goal I'd like to achieve.  The pleasant and unexpected surprise has been all the great people I've been able to meet.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 28, 2009)

These days, I guess I expect to get a little money at some point here.
Aside from that, I expect that it will help me to think more coherently, be better able to organize ideas, and be more creative.  That seems to be the effect it has on people if they really delve into it.  Any form of writing, really, is an exercise in communicating ideas clearly and effectively, so it's wonderful practice even for my future line of work, which will certainly involve a lot of scientific reports and other articles.  So I expect that it will be very beneficial in the long run, no matter if I get a bunch of stuff published or not.
And, of course, personal enjoyment, interesting social networking, and all those other things people are mentioning.  But I expect that because I already have seen it happen.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 28, 2009)

I want to become a programmer, so I don't want cash from my work. I just want people to read my stuff and say _that's shit_ or _that's great work_.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Mar 31, 2009)

I expect to get other things done.  There are all these ideas in my head, people and worlds and events, and they won't leave me alone until I get them down on paper one way or another.  So sometimes I write, mostly I can get away with drawing.  

Once in a great while I write something and think that other people might enjoy it.  And if they do that's great, but the important part was getting it out of my head so I can think about other things.


----------



## Mangasama (Mar 31, 2009)

Mixture. I've been working in anthro books from around the early '90s. A big part is that I just want everyone to have some fun reading the stories. On a more "me" scope, I basically need to be creating something to cope with the Real World. My job is anything but creative.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 31, 2009)

Enjoyment on my part and other people, self improvement and also honest/constructive criticism if the story or whatever isn't up to scratch.


----------

